# Monarchs Select Renae Camino in Dispersal Draft



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The Sacramento Monarchs today announced the organization selected Renae Camino as the seventh overall pick in the WNBA's Dispersal Draft of Houston Comets players. 
The 5-9 guard was originally drafted by the Comets in the second round (24th overall) of the 2006 WNBA Draft, but never signed a WNBA contract. Sacramento will hold her draft rights.

Camino, from Australia, is currently playing for AIX Basket in France. She was a member of the Australia Opals squad from 2005-08 and the 2005 WNBL Rookie of the Year.


----------

